
The Opinionated Guide to React - _samjarman
https://opinionatedreact.com/
======
_samjarman
As someone new to React (~6 months full time) I'm keen to start reading this
book soon and see how far off I've been in terms of coming up with best
practices for myself. Like anything labelled "opinionated", I may disagree
with some things, but anything I can read to make my code better, I will :)

